
Microsoft failed to warn victims of Chinese email hack: former employees - simonh
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-microsoft-china-insight-idUSKBN0UE01Z20160101
======
simonh
The last time I used Hotmail was the 90s, but I still know people who use it.
But an issue like this goes far beyond email. If a company is prepared to so
thoroughly sell out their customers, that's a problem. They'll probably get
away with it though. In the balance of loss of revenue due to damage to their
reputation with their customers versus loss of revenue due to Chinese
government sanctions, the appalling truth is they probably made the right
decision.

